# Bledlow Workhouse remains - Bledlow - Dec 2011



## Els (Dec 16, 2011)

Bledlow appears to have been abandoned in about the early naughties and looks like it last saw use as some kind school. The earliest parts date back to the 1800's, originally built as a workhouse, now grade II listed. The rest of the structure looks like it was added on around the 1930's to 50's. In reality it stands as a testament to housing policy and local council planning failure.

Hardly anything remains inside and, well, it's mostly a fairly boring fucked residential site. However, it's just down the road from me so I wanted to see what I could squeeze out of it and I've always had a little bit of a soft spot for this sort of explore.

It's grim.






The place mostly looks like this...





Jeeezus, talk about co-incidence!





Last remnants of the school, some coat hooks.










Cellar I





Cellar II





View from the kitchen through the serving hatch...





Kitchen - Northan Ninja is polite enough to laugh at one of my jokes.





Some slightly racy wallpaper for a school, maybe this was in the staffroom...





In the outhouses there were a few trophies...

Piano.





Forte.






Fin.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice work Els you certainly squeezed hard to get this out of what the first photo shows


----------



## Els (Dec 16, 2011)

Loloz cheers dude, it's actually quite a bit bigger than that, but that picture came out quite specially grim so that's why its up there.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 17, 2011)

I love that wallpaper to bits. I want that in my bedroom...


----------



## The Archivist (Dec 17, 2011)

Depressing place, groovy wallpaper. 
I like Alphonse Mucha, but I'm not sure I'd like his works repeated endlessly on my wall in brown.


----------



## mookster (Dec 17, 2011)

Shame there isn't much left, one of those places that looks way better from the outside than it does inside....good set of photos though!


----------



## Ratters (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice one - Love that wallpaper


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2011)

I can only echo what others have said...it might be grim, but that's some funky wallpaper. The first lot looks very similar to my Mum's taste. It might even be the one we had in the living room. lol. But the Alphonse Mucha one is wonderful and I'd happily have that (in small quantities) somewhere in my home. 
Nice.


----------



## RichardH (Dec 18, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> But the Alphonse Mucha one is wonderful and I'd happily have that (in small quantities) somewhere in my home.
> Nice.



You mean behind the wardrobe?

Like the photos very much. Not impressed by the decor though, Philistine that I am.


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 19, 2011)

The bad taste wallpaper & abandoned piano boxes ticked here.


----------



## smiler (Dec 20, 2011)

I don’t think it is as grim as it looks, I could gladly spend time nosing around here, Good Post I Enjoyed it, Thanks


----------

